# HTV very wrinkled after washing (GMcrafts)



## Frinch (May 13, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to T-shirt making and to this forum.
I got some of this HTV from GMcrafts:
https://www.gmcrafts.co.uk/product-...ilm/premium/300mm-heat-transfer-fabric-vinyl/
I did a test and thought the vinyl was rather thick but it's my first time so maybe they're all the same I don't know. I was expecting something thinner and more flexible. It's quite rigid and plasticy to me...I made another random design and pressed it to show you how it feels:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H4lMdiC0Qo&feature=youtu.be

Anyway, I did a test wash after 48 hours and the design came out very wrinkled. Is it because of the stiffness of this vinyl?
I printed on a Gildan sofstyle that I pre heated and respected the recommendations (160°C for 15 seconds).
Is there anybody here who used that same vinyl and can compare with other products?
Thanks.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

How was the shirt washed?
Most HTV decorated apparel needs to be washed inside out in cold water, on delicates or light settings, and air dry, or tumbled dry at the lowest setting and removed promptly.


----------



## Frinch (May 13, 2019)

Thank you for replying.
Actually it was printed on a piece of fabric I had cut from a t shirt so I couldn't put the shirt inside out I will next time. It was washed at 40°C I think and air dried.
I'm going to get some siser stretch and I will follow your recomendations.
Thank you!


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We use quite a bit of Siser materials as well as the Stahls Cad-Cut materials and they work well for us.


----------



## ginzburg (Apr 27, 2011)

The video sort of looks like what I would expect from something like Siser Easyweed. I am not saying that is what it is, but that is sort of what I think of as a common reference. 

Siser stretch is very nice and is much softer. I can see making designs that size with it. It is sort of more supple feeling, but it is still similar. 

I think the thinnest is still Chemica Hotmark. A design like that would pucker if the shirt shrinks, but would probably be fine on 50/50. This puckering is what I thought you were referring to. I really like their metallics. That is sort of what I thought all vinyl would be like.


----------



## Frinch (May 13, 2019)

Yesterday I received some neenah jet opaque paper and pressed some designs and I like the result better. It is much thinner and flexible. I need to try that siser one for sure. I'm sending back that one today since I bought 20 rolls of it without even trying it...


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I use the jpss transfers with my epson WF 7610 pigment inks and love the life span and quality ( over 40 washes so far). . I also use the Siser stretch and its just as amazing but due to more color choices i need for my customers , i have switched to Stahls Premium Plus ( Stretch ) and i cant wait to use it .. Using up my siser first.


----------



## ginzburg (Apr 27, 2011)

pippin decals said:


> I use the jpss transfers with my epson WF 7610 pigment inks and love the life span and quality ( over 40 washes so far). . I also use the Siser stretch and its just as amazing but due to more color choices i need for my customers , i have switched to Stahls Premium Plus ( Stretch ) and i cant wait to use it .. Using up my siser first.



For a long time Siser stretch only came in a handful of colors, but now they have 20 colors. Where I like to buy vinyl only has the 15" in those colors. 



I was unaware that Stahls Premium Plus came in so many colors and in 20" rolls. It looks like 33 colors. I haven't used it so I would be interested in how they compare. It appears the be slightly thicker in the specs.


----------

